# Dennis Hunt



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Anybody know whatever happened to Dennis Hunt ,He was by his own admission, the greatest goose hunter of all time.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I havent heard anything of in the last couple years.
Its like he fell of the face of the earth? I know people really use to razz him on the refuge forums. :lol:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Don't speak of him... :eyeroll: Remember what happened when you mentioned "Beetlejuice" 3 times... :eyeroll: :beer:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I did hear something about him a couple of years ago. It seems he got busted in canada somewhere guiding without a license. After that he quite showing up at game fair for his seminars. Maybe he threw in the towel???


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Anybody else ever read his Goose Hunting Secrets book? What a complete bunch of garbage!! 
Probably the most arrogant person I've ever come across!!!


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I went to one of his "seminars" on goose hunting about 5 years ago at Game Fair and ended up leaving after about 10 minutes.

It appeared to me that he either had very little experience or else didn't know what he was talking about.

"You can fool some of the people some of the time", I guess.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

It was over 3 years ago that he had an auction in late summer
selling all of his equipment after he got busted in Canada. The 
crazy thing, is people paid more for his decoys than they would
have bought new! Some people are really stupid at auctions!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I heard he is in a nursing home, which would explain his absence.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Matt, Back in the day didn't you and Dennis have some "heated discussions"   . I actually kind of enjoyed those!!!! :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Remember when Matt was going to be sued for "deflamation of charachter"? :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah, you could say Dennis and I didn't always see eye to eye. Still, I hope the old codger is in good health and doing OK.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Yea, I remember him being busted in CANADA for his crap he pulled up there. I also was a call demonstrator at a seminar he put on in Detroit Lakes Mn one year and he was the most arrogant pompous *** I had ever encountered, Just wondering if he was still alive because if he was I would think his ego would have him putting on a seminar or writing another brilliant book or something. uke:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

> The crazy thing, is people paid more for his decoys than they would have bought new! Some people are really stupid at auctions!


Not really - his were special and far more valuable - visable to snows 500 miles away :wink:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Good point, The aforementioned seminar is the one I learned that those cagey snows could see my yellow lab in the decoys from a mere 30 miles and that the average snow has been shot at 12,000 times and that when he he sees anything out of place he screams AAWWWWWK,killer!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The best line from one of Dennis's books....

"be sure to visit Minot and see the only tree in ND"


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I will sum up Dennis in one sentence.

A legend in his own mind.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Not to defend him or anything... but remember that he was Really old... back in his time he probably was "cutting edge"... times change though. He is definitely old school.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

1 Dennis Hunt was probably the most experienced snow goose hunter in the country at one time. (most of you were still dumping in your pants)
2 He was right about the slaughter (spring shooting)of the Canada geese in the Mahnomen,Lake Park,Detroit Lakes. and surrounding area.
3 Look at the big name call makers and American hot shots that guide illegally in Canada
4 If you youngsters live long enough; you too will become toothless old farts that the young people laugh at.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> If you youngsters live long enough; you too will become toothless old farts that the young people laugh at.


Uhhhhhh, Some of us are already there. At least we give the young guys some entertainment!!!!! Right Field Hunter!!!! :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah....I'm getting there also.

Teeth falling out,hair falling out,etc.

Time to retire and enjoy life....


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I don't like to crack down on the old dudes like Dennis Hunt but there is something to be said about aging gracefully.

When I am at the sunset of my life, my hope is that I'm patient enough to let the young guys give me a hard time, and humble enough to realize they may be able to teach me something.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

gandergrinder said:


> ...my hope is that I'm patient enough to let the young guys give me a hard time, and humble enough to realize they may be able to teach me something.


And, vice-versa! :soapbox:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Well put Gander!! 
I love listening and learning from the "old guys"!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

He has a quote on page 108 of the September Wildfowl regarding the Wing Waver decoy.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Well-put Zettler!


----------

